# Results of the Reaming of 357 Mag barrel



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

From left to right Hornady 140 grain FTX , Middle 150 grain Remington PSP , the five shot group with Hornady .355mjhp bullets. Shooting was at 60 yds. Because that was where bench was sitting and I was too lazy to move.










The " Raiders " combo nickname for obvious reason. The best group was with the 150 Grain Remington bullet. Which did not surprise me as my full blown 357 Max barrel loves the same bullet. The 140 Hornady was what I expected. But the biggest surprise to me was how well the .355 bullets grouped. This bullet is intended for 9mm and 350 Legend. All the " experts " say yeah will work but accuracy will suffer. Obviously they are talking out of their ahh hats. They are a bit of a pain to reload though. Only did this because of lack of lightweight 357-358 bullets

So all in all I think my dream ream of the 357 mag barrel to 360 Dan Wesson is a success. Probably should have reamed to the 357 Max. But recoil and whip fro the 360 loads makes me glad I did not. My carbine 357 Max will serve that purpose. Knowing me if I went to max in this barrel I would just HAVE to try it.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Pound town with all 3 ammunition based on them pictures


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing! I thought in my head that the barrel would be ruined! Glad you proved me wrong


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

tried a mild 357 magnum in same barrel today. The one flyer to the right is my phone's fault it rang just as hammer was dropping.


----------

